# [New USE] are incorrectly set (résolu)

## Mickael

Bonjour,

j'ai ce message et je n'y comprends... rien   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDpv world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

là je sèche. À votre bon coeur Messieurs Dames  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : moi je conçois la chose comme ceci : app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo demande un flag (X) qui n'existe plus pour.... app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo, bug?

EDIT : je viens seulement de remarquer le downgrade pour cet ebuild. (le emerge-webrsync date de ce matin)

----------

## loopx

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> 
> app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo:0
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-0.3', 'merge') pulled in by
> ...

 

Déjà, il y a un downgrade qui est pas net ... Si tu y regarde bien, tu peux voir que la version 0.3 est requise par "world" (donc, c'est toi qui l'a ajouté ...  recompilé sans -1 (one shoot) ) .. alors que la version 1 est installée pour des dépendances "emacs*" ... DONC? moi je virerais la version 0.3 QUI EST INutile.

Après, pour le use, c'est soit un +X soit un -X à faire pour ce paquet ... (à noter dans /etc/portage/package.uses ptet)...

----------

## Mickael

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Déjà, il y a un downgrade qui est pas net ... Si tu y regarde bien, tu peux voir que la version 0.3 est requise par "world" (donc, c'est toi qui l'a ajouté ...  recompilé sans -1 (one shoot) ) .. alors que la version 1 est installée pour des dépendances "emacs*" ... DONC? moi je virerais la version 0.3 QUI EST INutile.
> 
> 

 

Déjà vu  :Wink:   regarde les edits.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après, pour le use, c'est soit un +X soit un -X à faire pour ce paquet ... (à noter dans /etc/portage/package.uses ptet)...

 

Ouais, pour la version 1 +X. Mais cela ne change rien, la régression entraîne le conflit d'où mon interrogation sur ma demande de bug.

----------

## loopx

tu as unmerge la version 0.3?

----------

## Mickael

Mais non loopx le emerge -uDpv world demande un dowgrade, donc il n'est pas installé...  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Mais non loopx le emerge -uDpv world demande un dowgrade, donc il n'est pas installé... 

 

Ah oki, désolé   :Laughing: 

un nouveau sync ptet ...

----------

## titoucha

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Mais non loopx le emerge -uDpv world demande un dowgrade, donc il n'est pas installé... 

 

J'ai depuis ce matin les mêmes symptômes que toi pour un autre ebuild et j'ai trouvé ce message dans le changelog  *Quote:*   

> Preparation for new eclass. Unprefixing misc apps.

  donc vérifie si tu n'es pas dans le même cas.

Edit: après une nouvelle synchro ça c'est résolu.

----------

## Mickael

Cela c'est résolu probablement après une mise à jour. Je pense qu'un petit bug aurait été nécessaire.

----------

